# December Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

*1. Cookie's Mom








2. Alaska7133








3. TheZ's








4. Megora 








5. Rkaymay 








6. GoldenMum








7. Katduf 








8. SimTek








9. Aleksandrina 








10. jm2319








11. valita








12. tippykayak 








13. Claudia M








14. tbear 








15. bemyangell 








16. kwhit








17. MaureenM








18. Jenagro








19. ArchersMom








20. abradshaw71








21. anastasia 








22. MercyMom








23. Eclipse








24. OutWest








25. Happy








26. KayBee








27. wjane 








28. Rainheart 








29. ChasingChase








30. Capt Jack 








31. Chritty 








32. Rubyftw








33. maggiesmommy








34. coaraujo 








35. Tayla's Mom








36. Rob's GRs








37. Finn's Fan








38. ktkins7








39. goldhaven 








40. OurMonsterMaya








41. Rookie's Dad








42. Ivyacres 








43. golfgal 








44. mylissyk








45. Jingers mom








46. Maggies mom








47. thorbreafortuna








48. Helo's Mom








49. watergirl 








50. Duke2014*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Good luck choosing just one!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

1stGold13 said:


> Good luck choosing just one!


No kidding, this is really going to be hard this month, they're all _*fantastic*_ pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These are all beautiful and fantastic pictures, it was really really hard to pick just one but I finally made a selection. 

*Voting ends-*

*12-31-2014 at 12:53 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Take a few minutes and review all the GREAT entries and cast your vote. 

*Voting ends-*

*12-31-2014 at 12:53 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't voted yet, take a few minutes to look over all the Great entries and cast your Vote. 

_*Voting ends-*_

*12-31-2014 at 12:53 PM*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Difficult decision but finally voted, well done to all those who entered, what beautiful photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

wow, they all look like winners. Finally picked one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't voted yet, take a look at the Great entries and cast your vote.

*Voting ends-

12-31-2014 at 12:53 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you to those who have voted. 

If you haven't voted yet, please look through all the GREAT entries and cast your vote.

*Voting ends-

12-31-2014 at 12:53 PM*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a reminder to vote for your favourite, voting ends tomorrow 31Dec, 12.53pm!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up. Please vote if you haven't done so!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget to vote for your favorite.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow so difficult to make a decision. I will look down the photo's 1 more time before I decide. Make sure you get your vote in.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Time to get any last minute votes in folks, voting closes soon!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last minutes to get your vote in, great pictures this month.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Conratulations to our winner *Jenagro* PM sent.

My sincerest thanks to all who have participated this month and this year. I think I speak for everyone when I tell you that sharing your Goldens and special moments captured via photos with us enrich each of our lives and is of great value to the forum and its members. You are all winners!
Thank you for a great 2014 contest season and I look forward to sharing more Photo Contest fun with you in 2015.
Happy New Year,
Dan


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I do not think I could have picked just one. They are all SO GREAT. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

I feel very honored to win this month with so many beautiful pictures of gorgeous goldens! I have enjoyed the wealth of information on this forum, but have to admit that I love the pictures the most.  
Happy New Year to all!


----------

